# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Веды и мясо!

## Шанта дас

Харибол! Дорогие преданные,можете обьяснить эти шлоки из Вед.
«Ведь мне готовят сразу пятнадцать–двадцать быков, затем я ем также жир. Мне наполняют обе стороны живота. Индра – выше всего!»
- Ригведа X.86.14
«Один гонит вниз к воде хромую корову, один разделывает мясо, привезенное в корзине».
- Ригведа 1.161.10

«И если он желает: «Да родится у меня ученый, прославленный, посещающий собрания, говорящий приятные речи сын; да будет он изучать все веды и достигнет полного срока жизни», – то, сварив рис с мясом, пусть, они [с женой] едят его вместе с очищенным маслом. Поистине, тогда они смогут родить [такого сына] – с помощью мяса бычка или быка»
- Брихадараньяка-упанишада VI.4.18(данная упанишада относится к авторитетному канону "муктика",в который входит также-высокоавторитетная "калисантарана-упанишада")
«Сражая стрелами оленей руру, черных ланей и других чистых лесных животных, он (т. е. Юдхиштхира), как велит обычай, предлагал их (в пищу) брахманам
- Махабхарата III.47.4 - 7

Большими любителями мяса оказываются соплеменники Кришны, ядавы. Отправляясь в Прабхасу, они, помимо хмельных напитков, заготовили «в изобилии мяса»
- Махабхарата XVII.4.8
И далее обратимся к веданге(кальпа)(p.s-Ка?льпа — вспомогательная часть Вед, одна из шести веданг, основной темой которой является ритуаловедение.:

«Поводы для забоя коровы: (приход) гостя, (жертвоприношение) предкам и свадьба»
- Апастамба-грихьясутра I.3.9

«На одном огне пусть он готовит рисовую кашу и мясо, перемешивая их по отдельности справа-налево двумя черпаками»
- Гобхила-грихьясутра IV.2.14–15

«Невареное мясо в сыром или сушеном виде они должны продавать. Пахтание они должны отдавать собакам и свиньям»
- Артхашастра II.29

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 11.5.11
локе вйавайамиша-мадйа-сева
нитйа хи джантор на хи татра чодана
вйавастхитис тешу виваха-йаджна
сура-грахаир асу нивриттир ишта

локе — в материальном мире; вйавайа — потворство сексульным желаниям; амиша — мяса; мадйа — и алкоголя; севах — употребление; нитйах — всегда присутствует; хи — на самом деле; джантох — в обусловленном живом существе; на — не; хи — на самом деле; татра — в связи с этим; чодана — любое указание писаний; вйавастхитих — предписанные правила; тешу — в этои; виваха — в священном браке; йаджна — проведение жертвоприношения; сура-грахаих — принятие ритуального вина; асу — этих; нивриттих — конец; ишта — желаемый итог.

* В материальном мире обусловленная душа всегда имеет склонность к сексу, мясоедению и одурманивающим веществам. Писания никогда не поощряют такую деятельность. Несмотря на то, что предписания Вед предусматривают секс в освященном браке, употребление мяса, предложенного в процессе жертвоприношения и принятие ритуальных кубков вина, такие церемонии предназначены для того чтобы человек в конце концов отрекся от всего этого.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Материалистичных людей, не обладающих чистым сознанием Кришны, всегда будут притягивать чувственные удовольствия: недозволенные половые отношения, употребление мяса и одурманивающих средств. Находясь в плену телесной концепции существования, они хотят, чтобы их жизнь походила на непрекращающуюся вечеринку, где едят, пьют и веселятся, и не собираются отказываться от этого временного удовольствия. Именно к таким людям обращены многочисленные предписания Вед, где описываются ритуалы, дозволяющие определенное материальное удовольствие, но в упорядоченном виде. Так обусловленная душа, принимая образ жизни и аскезу, предписываемые Ведами, то есть, упорядочивая свои наслаждения, пусть и косвенным образом, но приучается поклоняться Верховному Господу. Очищаясь, живое существо постепенно развивает более высокий вкус, и его начинает притягивать уже непосредственно духовная природа Господа.
Приверженцы раздела Вед карма-канда заявляют порой, что ни в коем случае нельзя отказываться от материальных плодов, которые дает совершение Ведических ритуалов, ибо так гласят священные писания. Например, в Ведах говорится, что в определенное время года, мужчине следует иметь интимные отношения с женой, предварительно очистившей себя должным образом, как минимум, спустя пять дней по окончании ее менструального периода. То есть, долг ответственного семьянина — иметь половые отношения, освященные писаниями.
Вот как это указание объясняют ачарьи-вайшнавы. Подавляющее большинство мужчин в материальном мире, похотливо жаждет страстных отношений с каждой симпатичной женщиной, если не просто с каждой женщиной. И если обыкновенный мирской мужчина готов иметь отношения лишь со своей законной женой, —  это, несомненно, достойно похвалы. Но, увы, близость порождает неуважение, и общая тенденция такова, что муж, со временем, начинает испытывать к жене зависть, либо обиду, и тогда у него появляется желание сексуальной связи с другими женщинами. Подобное отношение греховно и отвратительно. И, чтобы предотвратить возникновение желания недозволенных сексуальных отношений с другими женщинами, Веды предписывают мужчине вступать в связь с собственной женой для зачатия детей. Не будь подобного указания в Ведах — значительная часть мужчин отвергла бы своих жен, вступая в недозволенные отношения с другими женщинами, тем самым оскверняя их.
Но это предписание, обращенное к обусловленным существам, не имеет никакого отношения к возвышенным душам, которые находятся на духовном уровне и трансцендентны к материальному половому желанию. Как утверждает этот стих, нивриттир ишта, истинная цель Вед — вернуть душу домой, обратно к Богу, в духовный мир. Господь Кришна откровенно говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: йам йам вапи смаран бхавам тйаджатй анте калеварам, наше будущее тело определяется тем, о чем мы думаем в момент смерти.

анта-кале ча мам ева
смаран муктва калеварам
йах прайати са мад-бхавам
йати настй атра самшайах
(Бг. 8.5)

Если человек вспомнит о Кришне, он мгновенно перенесется в Его вечную обитель. И, учитывая, что назначение всех Ведических писаний — познать Кришну (ведаиш ча сарваир ахам ева ведйах), погруженность в материальные чувства — не важно, дозволенным или недозволенным образом — никак не может быть конечной целью Вед. И Веды лишь для того предписывают упорядоченную половую жизнь в браке, чтобы предотвратить греховные, недозволенные отношения. И не следует думать, что глубокая привязанность к обнаженному телу жены есть совершенство самоосознания или результат облагораживания Ведами. Истинное совершенство духовной жизни в том, чтобы освободиться от материальных желаний, нивриитти, и сосредоточить ум на Кришне.
Существует ряд предписаний, контролирующих потребление мяса и спиртного. Тем, кто не может жить без мяса, Веды предписывают проводить церемонии, которые разрешают поедать животных, имеющих по пять когтей, а именно: носорога, черепаху, кролика, дикобраза и ящерицу. Так же существует узкий круг жертвоприношений, проводимых в строго установленные дни, очень дорогостоящих, позволяющих потребление определенного сорта спиртных напитков. В остальных случаях распитие спиртного, равно как и бессердечное убийство животных, запрещено. Эти же церемонии очищают человека, и со временем он теряет вкус к подобного рода вещам. Предписания Вед, ведущие к постепенному ограничению чувственных удовольствий, называются видхи. А к категории нийама относятся указания делать то, что человек, как правило, делать не склонен. Например, в Ведах говорится: ахар ахах сандхйам упасита, «мантру гаятри повторяют каждый день трижды». Или такое предписание: магха-снанам пракурвита, «омовение принимают ежедневно, даже в холодные зимние месяцы». Тут речь идет о дейстивиях, которые человек не станет выполнять в обычных условиях.
Хотя существуют указания, запрещающие пренебрегать законной женой, нет указаний, запрещавших бы полный отказ от мясоедения. Иначе говоря, убийство животных настолько отвратительно, что, хотя некоторые предписания и делают уступку для людей, склонных к насилию, человеку лучше вообще отказаться от этих жестоких действий, ибо даже легкая неточность в выполнении подобного рода жертвоприношений способна превратить его жизнь в хаос.
Тот, кто, продвинулся духовно, воспевая мантру Харе Кришна, как проповедует Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, должен совсем отказаться от чувственных удовольствий. Когда преданный Кришны оправдывает свою привязанность к мясу, алкоголю и сексу священными писаниями, он поступает двулично и совершает тем самым десятое оскорбление святого имени.
И особенно порицается, если вдруг человек, принявший жизнь в отречении, триданди-саннйясу, начинает интересоваться адресованными семейным людям указаниями Вед, предписывающими упорядоченную половую жизнь. Согласно Шриле Дживе Госвами, это недопустимо. Утверждения Вед, подобные следующему тексту из «Ману-самхиты», не должны сбивать с толку саньяси-вайшнавов:

на мамса-бхакшане дошо
на мадйе на ча маитхуне
правриттир еша бхутанам
нвриттис ту маха-пхала

«Нельзя осуждать людей за то, что они едят мясо, пьют вино и вступают в сексуальные отношения, ибо это естественно для обусловленной души. Но пока человек не откажется от греховных действий, ему не обрести истинного совершенства жизни».
В «Крия-видхане» объясняется, что сексуальные отношения допустимы лишь для зачатия детей в жертвоприношении вамадева, или гарбходхана-самскаре. Также говорится, что в поклонении Господу Хари, в жертвоприношениях, посвященным предкам и полубогам используются определенные виды мяса. Также допустимо почтить опьяняющий сок сома. Но если подобные подношения прельстят брахмана, он осквернится. Принося эти дары в жертву, брахман никогда не принимают их для себя: ни мяса, ни спиртного. Все это назначалось для кшатриев, для которых не считается грехом вкусить плодов подобных жертвоприношений.
Но в движении сознания Кришны мы можем наблюдать, как тот, кто действительно хочет стать серьезным преданным Господа Кришны, тут же оставляет все материальные жертвоприношения. В чистом преданном служении нет места жертвоприношениям, целью которых являются материальные плоды. Чайтанья Махапрабху потребовал от своих искренних последователей двадцать четыре часа в сутки проводить в шраванам киртанам вишнох, то есть слушая о Верховном Господе и воспевая Его славу. Тому, кто считает себя последователем Чайтаньи Махапрабху и кто действительно хочет возвратиться домой, обратно к Богу, не следует прельщаться Ведическими ритуалами, дающими материальные плоды; их задача — привлечь тех, кто безнадежно погряз в материи, чьи представления и жизни строятся на грубом теле. Последователи Чайтаньи Махпрабху сторонятся сомнительных ритуалов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 11.5.13
йад гхрана-бхакшо вихитах сурайас
татха пашор алабханам на химса
евам вйавайах праджайа на ратйа
имам вишуддхам на видух сва-дхармам

йат — из-за того что; гхрана — через запах; бхакшах — принятием; вихитах — наслаждаются; сурайах — вина; татха — аналогичным образом; пашох — жертвенного животного; алабханам — убиение согласно предписаниям; на — не; химса — необузданное насилие; эвам — и точно так же; вйавайах — половые отношения; праджайа — с целью зачать ребенка; на — не; ратйаи — для чувственных удовольствий; имам — это (как явствует из предыдущего стиха); вишуддхам — самый чистый; на видух — они не понимают; сва-дхармам — своих истинных обязанностей.

 Согласно Ведическим предписаниям, вино предложенное на жертвенных церемониях,* должно употребляться через вдыхание аромата, а не через питье. Подобно этому допускаются жертвоприношения животных, но нет указаний для их массовой бойни. Секс также разрешен, но только в браке для зачатия детей, а не для чувственной эксплуатации тела. Однако, к несчастью, лишенные разума материалисты не могут понять, что их предписанные обязанности должны исполняться чисто* на духовной основе.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Мадхвачарья говорит следующее о принесении в жертву животных:

йаджнешв алабханам проктам
деватоддешатах пашох
химса нама тад-анйатра
тасмат там начаред будхах
йато йаджне мрита урдхвам
йанти деве ча паитрике
ато лабхад алабханам
сваргасйа на ту маранам

Как он объясняет, в некоторых местах Веды советуют приносить животных в жертву, совершая надлежащие ритуалы, цель которых — умилостивить Верховного Господа, либо одного из полубогов. Разумный человек должен понимать, что убийство животных, не согласованное с четким руководством Вед, осуществляемое по собственной прихоти, есть жестокое насилие, которое нужно прекратить Если животное приносят в жертву по всем правилам, оно тут же возносится на райские планеты, где обитают полубоги и предки. Эти жертвоприношения осуществляются не для того, чтобы убить животное, но для того, чтобы доказать силу Ведических мантр, благодаря которой существо, приносимое в жертву, мгновенно обретает лучшие условия существования.
Но в нашу эпоху не найти квалифицированных брахманов, способных верно произносить мантры, и жертвенные арены превращаются попросту в мясные лавки. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья запретил принесение животных в жертву. В эпоху, предшествующую нынешней, бессовестные люди пытались доказать, неверно толкуя суть Ведических жертвоприношений, будто убийство животных и потребление в пищу мяса вполне допустимы. Тогда, чтобы опровергнуть этот гнусный предлог, явился Господь Будда. Его приход прославляет Джаядева Госвами:

ниндаси йаджна-видхер ахаха шрути-джатам
садайа-хридайа даршита-пашу-гхатам
кешава дхрита-буддха-шарира
джайа джагад-иша харе

Предоставляя живому существу возможность очиститься, Господь идет на некоторые уступки в священных писаниях. Обусловленной душе, увы, свойственны четыре изъяна, один из которых — склонность к обману. Именно этим и объясняются попытки злоупотребить состраданием Господа. Веды предписывают ритуалы, которые, хотя и кажутся материалистичными, дают возможность постепенно очиститься, одновременно удовлетворяя чувства. Забывая, для чего предназначены эти церемонии, обусловленная душа деградирует все сильнее, погружаясь в невежество и отождествляя свое существование с телом. Она перестает вписываться в систему варнашрама и в следующей жизни рождается в том обществе, где есть место насилию, по глупости своей, принимая обрывки универсальных религиозных принципов, превалирующих в неведическом обществе, за единственно существующую религию души. Это ведет к фанатизму и сектантству, догматичным религиозным взглядам. Эти несчастные люди совершенно забыли о своем вечном назначении и воспринимают мир в искаженном свете.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади Лила, Глава 17:

ТЕКСТ 158

томара ведете ачхе го-вадхера вани
атаэва го-вадха каре бада бада муни

томара ведете — в Твоих ведических писаниях; ачхе — есть; го-вадхера — касательно убийства коров; вани — предписание; атаэва — поэтому; го-вадха — убийство коров; каре — совершают; бада бада — очень великие; муни — мудрецы.

Будучи ученым человеком, Кази возразил Чайтанье Махапрабху: «Но ваши ведические писания тоже говорят о возможности убивать коров. Следуя этому предписанию, великие мудрецы приносили коров в жертву».

ТЕКСТ 159

прабху кахе, — веде кахе го-вадха нишедха
атаэва хинду-матра на каре го-вадха

прабху кахе — Господь ответил; веде — в Ведах; кахе — налагается; го- вадха — на убийство коров; нишедха — запрет; атаэва — поэтому; хинду — индусы; матра — все; на — не; каре — совершают; го-вадха — убийства коров.

В ответ на это Господь сказал: «Веды однозначно запрещают убийство коров. Поэтому ни один индус, кем бы он ни был, никогда не станет убивать корову».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Ведические писания делают уступку людям, привязанным к мясу. Те, кто любит мясо, могут принести козу в жертву богине Кали, а потом уже есть ее плоть. Мясоедам не позволено покупать мясо на рынке или бойне. Содержание боен ради удовлетворения языка мясоедов ничем не санкционировано. Что же касается убиения коров, то оно полностью запрещено. Поскольку корова считается нашей матерью, как Веды могут санкционировать убийство коров? Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху указал на ошибочность утверждения Кази. В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.44) ясно сказано, что коров необходимо всячески оберегать: криши-горакшйа-ваниджйам ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам —     «Обязанность вайшьев — производить сельскохозяйственные продукты, заниматься торговлей и заботиться о коровах». Поэтому нет никаких оснований утверждать, что ведические писания разрешают убийство коров.

ТЕКСТ 160

джийаите паре йади, табе маре прани
веда-пуране ачхе хена аджна-вани

джийаите — омолодить; паре — способен; йади — если; табе — тогда; маре — может убивать; прани — живые существа; веда-пуране — в Ведах и Пуранах; ачхе — есть; хена — такие; аджна-вани — предписания.

«В Ведах и Пуранах говорится, что тот, кто способен оживить живое существо, может убить его ради эксперимента».

ТЕКСТ 161

атаэва джарад-гава маре муни-гана
веда-мантре сиддха каре тахара дживана

атаэва — поэтому; джарад-гава — старых коров; маре — убивали; муни- гана — мудрецы; веда-мантре — силой ведических гимнов; сиддха —   омоложенные; каре — делали; тахара — ее; дживана — жизни.

«Поэтому иногда великие мудрецы убивали старых коров, а потом, произнося ведические гимны, возвращали им жизнь и молодость».

ТЕКСТ 162

джарад-гава хана йува хайа ара-вара
тате тара вадха нахе, хайа упакара

джарад-гава — старыми и больными коровами; хана — становясь; йува — молодыми; хайа — становились; ара-вара — снова; тате — благодаря тому обряду; тара — ее; вадха — убийства; нахе — нет; хайа —   здесь; упакара — благо.

«Умерщвление и омоложение старых и больных коров — это не убийство, а благодеяние».

ТЕКСТ 163

кали-кале таичхе шакти нахика брахмане
атаэва го-вадха кеха на каре экхане

кали-кале — в век Кали; таичхе — такой; шакти — силы; нахика — нет; брахмане — у брахманов; атаэва — поэтому; го-вадха — убийство коров; кеха — любой; на — не; каре — совершает; экхане — в настоящее время.

«В прошлом были могущественные брахманы, которые могли проводить такие опыты, доказывая силу ведических гимнов, но сейчас, в век Кали, брахманы утратили былую силу. Поэтому убийство коров и быков с целью их омоложения запрещено».

ТЕКСТ 164

ашвамедхам гаваламбхам саннйасам пала-паитрикам
деварена сутотпаттим калау панча виварджайет

ашва-медхам — жертвоприношение коня; гава-аламбхам — жертвоприношение коровы; саннйасам — обет отречения от мира; пала-паитрикам — подношение мяса предкам; деварена — братом мужа; сута-утпаттим — зачатие детей; калау — в век Кали; панча — от пяти; виварджайет — следует отказаться.

«В век Кали запрещается делать пять вещей: приносить в жертву коня, приносить в жертву корову, принимать санньясу, подносить мясо предкам и зачинать детей с женой брата».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это цитата из «Брахма-вайварта-пураны» (Кришна- джанма-кханда, 185.180).

ТЕКСТ 165  томара джийаите нара, — вадха-матра сара
нарака ха-ите томара нахика нистара

томара — вы, мусульмане; джийаите — оживить; нара — не способны; вадха-матра — только убийство; сара — суть; нарака ха-ите — от ада; томара — вашего; нахика — нет; нистара — спасения.

«Поскольку вы, мусульмане, не способны вернуть корову к жизни, вы будете отвечать за ее убийство. За это вам уготован ад, и ничто вас от него не спасет».

ТЕКСТ 166

го-анге йата лома, тата сахасра ватсара
го-вадхи раурава-мадхйе паче нирантара

го-анге — на теле коровы; йата — сколько; лома — волос; тата — столько; сахасра — тысяч; ватсара — лет; го-вадхи — убийца коровы; раурава- мадхйе — в адских условиях; паче — гниет; нирантара — всегда.

«Убийцам коров уготовано гнить в аду столько лет, сколько было волосков на теле коровы».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> «И если он желает: «Да родится у меня ученый, прославленный, посещающий собрания, говорящий приятные речи сын; да будет он изучать все веды и достигнет полного срока жизни», – то, сварив рис с мясом, пусть, они [с женой] едят его вместе с очищенным маслом. Поистине, тогда они смогут родить [такого сына] – с помощью мяса бычка или быка»


 "В июне 1974 г. в сельской общине Движения сознания Кришны неподалеку от Валенси, во Франции, Шрила Прабхупада беседовал с группой учеников. Он говорил, что пристрастие современных людей к мясу и раскинувшаяся по всему миру сеть боен, где жестоко, варварски забивают миллионы ни в чем неповинных животных, приводят к последствиям в виде мировых войн, которые Шрила Прабхупада назвал "бойнями для людей".

_Йогешвара дас._ Как-то на днях, Шрила Прабхупада, вы говорили, что в Индии, по крайней мере до недавнего времени, было запрещено употреблять в пищу мясо коров, а те, кто ел мясо, убивали только низших животных - собак и коз.

_Шрила Прабхупада._ Да. В ведическом обществе тем, кто ест мясо, предписывается употреблять в пищу мясо собак. Вы можете есть собак, как в Корее. Но не ешьте коров, пока они не умерли естественной смертью. Мы не говорим: "Не ешьте их совсем". Если вы так любите говядину, ешьте ее, все равно после смерти коров их тела достанутся каким-нибудь живым существам. Обычно трупы коров достаются стервятникам. Но почему только стервятникам? Почему бы не отдавать их современным "цивилизованным людям", которые ничем не лучше стервятников?...


Шрила Прабхупада. Да, мы призываем: "Не убивайте коров! Защищайте их". Вы можете доить коров и готовить из молока множество вкуснейших питательных блюд. Ну а если вы так хотите есть мясо, то каждая корова рано или поздно умрет своей смертью - погодите немного, и у вас будет много мертвых коров. И тогда вы можете поедать все эти трупы. Чем плохо это предложение? Если вы скажете, что мы запрещаем вам есть мясо, мы ответим: "Нет, мы не запрещаем". Мы просто убеждаем: "Не убивайте коров. Вы сможете есть их мясо, когда они умрут сами"...
 http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...100&Itemid=423

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Преданные задают вопросы, но зачастую получают ответы слишком догматические.
> Козу можно, корову нельзя. Но ведь и коза дает молоко, не так ли?
> Значит она тоже мать. Так почему тогда?


Если вы пьете молоко козы, то она для вас мать. Если кто-то пьет молоко лошади, то лошадь его мать. Что тут догматичного, не понятно?




> С одной стороны мы знаем "нельзя", а с другой стороны мы видим
> как люди делают это. Причем делают те люди, которые нам дороги
> и от общения с которыми мы не можем отказаться.
> 
> И как тогда совместить вот это "нельзя" и то, что люди нам дороги?


Если люди нам действительно дороги, то наше единственное желание -  избавить их от невежества, а не приспособиться под их привычки. Просто быть честными с людьми.
 Адекватный человек, посетив бойню, навсегда избавится от желания есть трупы. Евгений, вы водили родных на бойню?
Там сразу отпадают вопросы типа “Почему НЕЛЬЗЯ“ убивать.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> С одной стороны мы знаем "нельзя", а с другой стороны мы видим
> как люди делают это. Причем делают те люди, которые нам дороги
> и от общения с которыми мы не можем отказаться.
> 
> И как тогда совместить вот это "нельзя" и то, что люди нам дороги?
> Мы должны как то лучше понимать что происходит, а ведь оно
> происходит не догматически (раз и в дамки), а конкретно практически,
> а значит вполне доступно описанию.
> 
> ...


Евгений, в вайшнавской традиции нет стремления всем угодить, это ПУТЬ который ВЫ выбираете, как СВОЙ, или НЕТ. ВСЁ.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

> С одной стороны мы знаем "нельзя", а с другой стороны мы видим
> как люди делают это. Причем делают те люди, которые нам дороги
> и от общения с которыми мы не можем отказаться.
> 
> И как тогда совместить вот это "нельзя" и то, что люди нам дороги?
> Мы должны как то лучше понимать что происходит, а ведь оно
> происходит не догматически (раз и в дамки), а конкретно практически,
> а значит вполне доступно описанию.
> 
> ...


Запрет на употребление мяса не учитель накладывает на ученика, а ученик принимает добровольно. Это условие передачи знания. Хочешь получить знание, нужно оно тебе? Увы, от мяса придется отказаться. Не хочешь знать зачем жить, кому служить, зачем вообще быть - можешь кушать мясо.
Это добровольный отказ. Вообще, жестким и строгим надо быть в отношении себя, а к другим надо быть терпеливым и мудрым.
К тому же эффект от поедания мяса весьма пролонгирован. Редкому счастливцу выпадет "удача" поперхнуться острой косточкой и быстро отдать концы не успев перемолоть несколько тонн мяса за долгую и счастливую жизнь. Чаще каждый конкретный мясоед живёт вполне счастливо и долго. Но что с ним будет в следующей жизни? Может и ничего плохого, но у Вед другое мнение.




> Но если нарушитель до сих пор не стерт, а жив-здоров и даже весел,
> то что-же оно означает, это "нельзя"?


Еще не вечер. Манвантара еще не кончилась. Посмотрите на этот инцидент с т.з. вечности.




> Тогда появляется не просто абстрактое абсолютное нельзя,
> а уже более конкретное - лучше этого не делать, а то произойдет то-то.
> 
> Вот это и есть то, что люди ищут. Не справочники о том, что нельзя,
> а что можно, а ищут лучшего понимания как жить так, чтобы стать счастливыми
> и по незнанию себе не навредить. Ищут знания, понимания.
> Справочники же грешат суевериями, страхами - ох, эти мясоеды, ох эти 
> семейные, ох эти интоксиканты, ох эти азартные и т.д. Хотя вот если взять конкретного
> мясоеда, то он может оказаться вполне возвышенной личностью.
> ...


Не путайте тех, кого люди назначают быть святыми и тех, кто такими является с т.з. Бога.
Но Вы правы. Святой человек или нет определяется выполнил ли он волю Бога во всём или по своим "хотелкам" жил. 




> Как это увязать с нашим "нельзя"?


Наше нельзя не бездумное, не фанатичное. У него есть конкретная цель, оно соответствует конкретным задачам.




> Догматизм создает зоны "табу" в нашем сознании и эти зоны увы, никак не
> улучшают наши возможности самоосознания, а плодят страхи и суеверия. 
> 
> Загрязняют, а не очищают сознание.
> Тут можно, а тут нельзя, это черное, это белое. Нет, так нам не победить.


Если бы Вы написали "фанатизм", то, уверен, с Вами многие бы согласились. Догматизм же это слово из православного богословия. Для человека мало знакомого с апологетикой христианства вообще или, к примеру, православия в частности такое слово имеет негативную коннотацию. И зря.




> Нам недостаточно просто справочника, нам необходимо 
> лучше и глубже понимать что стоит за каждый кокретным "нельзя" и "благоприятно" 
> и т.д.


Веды содержат указания для всех людей. И для продвинутых в духовной науке, и для совершенно с ней не знакомых. По этой причине в них много противоречивых, как может показаться, утверждений. Просто они предназначены для разных людей. Разобраться самому практически невозможно (но теоретически не запрещено) потому что у нас есть четыре несовершенства. Ну или хотя бы потому что наша жизнь в этом теле конечна. И поди разберись какое у тебя будет следующее тело если пустить данный процесс на самотёк. Поэтому нам нужен тот, кто уже знает и понимает смысл Вед.




> Но конечно и не настолько глубоко, чтобы не вышло как в
> "Не давайте святыни псам и не бросайте жемчуга вашего перед свиньями, чтобы они не 
> попрали его ногами своими и, обратившись, не растерзали вас. «Библия Мф. 7:6»


Вот сейчас не понял - что у Матфея не так?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, в вайшнавской традиции нет стремления всем угодить, это ПУТЬ который 
> ВЫ выбираете, как СВОЙ, или НЕТ. ВСЁ.


Я и не говорил про всем угодить. Но ваше заявление мне кажется слишком категорично. Свой... всё.
Я бы сказал путь выбирает нас, а не мы его. Если бы нас кто-то спрашивал, ничего бы хорошего
не вышло. А раз нас не спрашивают, тогда путь уже и не свой, а вот, природа наша такова. 
Да и гуны знаете, труднопреодолимы.
Служение ведь, его не выбирают. Иначе что это за слуга, который перебирает служениями?
А если кто-то отказывается служить? Ну так это не путь. Это всё та же беготня за морковкой.
Точно так и близких и родственников мы не выбираем. Вот типа мой свой путь я выбрал, а вы типа нельзя.
Ну и что это?
Или еще пример. Вот я типа выбрал, а вы как хотите. Мне типа до вас нет дела. Так что ли?
А если есть дело, так объяснить надо, а не вот мой путь, хочешь выбирай - белое или черное.
Ну выберете белое и что все остальные черными станут?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если вы пьете молоко козы, то она для вас мать. Если кто-то пьет молоко лошади, то лошадь его мать. Что тут догматичного, не понятно?
> 
> Если люди нам действительно дороги, то наше единственное желание -  избавить их от невежества, а не приспособиться под их привычки. 
> Просто быть честными с людьми.
>  Адекватный человек, посетив бойню, навсегда избавится от желания есть трупы. Евгений, вы водили родных на бойню?
> Там сразу отпадают вопросы типа “Почему НЕЛЬЗЯ“ убивать.


Вопрос стоял шире. И не приспособиться, а объяснить доступно, вместо догматично.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

пример: Вот есть у человека велосипед. 
вариант 1) Вы забираете велосипед сейчас и даете ему другой, получше, тоже сейчас. Он согласится, естественно.
вариант 2) Вы забираете велосипед и даете ему другой, похуже. Он не согласится.
вариант 3) Вы забираете велосипед сейчас и взамен обещаете ему что в следующей жизни после того как 
он (как и вы, который ему обещает), умрете в этой, он оживет на другой планете в другом теле, и там 
непременно получит мерседес.

Вариант 3 - догматический, основан на вере. 
Я же говорю про вариант 1, для маловерных. Не просто пообещать человеку,
что ему будет лучше когда то в далеком будущем, а если вы владеете информцией, то сможете так организовать, чтобы
человек уже получил улучшение. Вот это было бы реальной помощью.

Нет ничего удивительного что многие не соглашаются на вариант 3.
И кто нам виноват если мы не хотим им предложить вариант 1?
А между тем, их тоже можно понять, им реально нужен велосипед сейчас.

Как например у курильщика. Тяжело отучить, т.к ему нужно. Но если чем-то заменить,
а если еще и чем-то лучшим, то нет проблем.
Иначе человек сможет обвинить нас в насилии и не без оснований. Велосипед
то забрали, а взамен очень часто только хуже. Лично знаю таких людей которым стало
хуже и что дальше, они не знают, кроме как вновь взяться за старый велоспед.

А мы что говорим? Та мы не собираемся под вас приспосабливаться. Та вы в невежестве,
нам надо вас избавить от невежества. Догматических советов хватает, не ешь то, не делай сё,
люди даже поверившие, точно также догамтически внешне пытаются следовать - а реальное 
невежество остается и люди мучаются многие годы. Результат - люди разочарованные уходят к старому 
проверенному велосипеду. То есть многие и согласны поначалу на вариант 3, но попробовав, не в силах
терпеть так долго, т.к. результат ну слишком далеко и недоступно, а ехать надо
сейчас. Не просто хочется, а вот нужда такая, ехать.

Имхо это не то, как преданный должен бы поступать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Евгений, поэтому Кришна дал нам позитивный процесс практики. Сначала принимаем все благоприятное, а потом только отвергаем все неблагоприятное. То есть принимаем вкуснейший Кришна-прасад, общение с преданными и т.д.  + Знание.
И когда сердце начнет очищаться, мясоедению естественным образом придет конец.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Сообщение от ЕвгенийК 
> С одной стороны мы знаем "нельзя", а с другой стороны мы видим
> как люди делают это. Причем делают те люди, которые нам дороги
> и от общения с которыми мы не можем отказаться.
> 
> И как тогда совместить вот это "нельзя" и то, что люди нам дороги?
> Мы должны как то лучше понимать что происходит, а ведь оно
> происходит не догматически (раз и в дамки), а конкретно практически,
> а значит вполне доступно описанию.
> ...


Так и не поняла, куда делся сам пост Евгения  :doom: 
ЕвгенийК, лично для меня то что вы пишете, очевидно и необходимо. 
Вообще последнее время встречаю очень много догматичных ответов, которые ответами не являются, а являются скорее способом показать, что лишние вопросы задавать не принято хорошим вайшнавским тоном.  
Но по этой теме, что вы можете написать? Действительно "почему"?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так и не поняла, куда делся сам пост Евгения 
> ЕвгенийК, лично для меня то что вы пишете, очевидно и необходимо. 
> Вообще последнее время встречаю очень много догматичных ответов, которые ответами не являются, а являются скорее способом показать, что лишние вопросы задавать не принято хорошим вайшнавским тоном.  
> Но по этой теме, что вы можете написать? Действительно "почему"?


Что почему? Почему нельзя убивать, или в чем вопрос?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Ригведа X.86.14.





> Ригведа 1.161.10


Для ригведиста хуже всего - демоны Вритра и Вала, которые есть всякая закрытость, тесное замкнутое пространство, где живому даже развернуться негде. Если животное растят в тесных замкнутых условиях, как сейчас - это антиведично, антиведическое мясо. Увидав такое, всякий правоверный арий должен тот час же вскричать "Индра Акбар!" и разбить ту клетку или хлевчик. 

Учитывайте, что ведическое мясо - с охоты или от скота на вольном пасе. Дающее его травоядное живёт своей естественной жизнью в естественной среде, вид смерти тоже естественнен (стрела или - по сути тот же клык хищника).

___________________
+к одному из поднимавшихся вопросов - пример проповеди среди индейцев Амазонки, что едят много рыбы: 



> Два дня мы пробыли в этой деревушке, учили людей готовить прасад, и каждый день я давал лекции. Очень простые лекции, так как они очень простые люди. Трудно было излагать даже основы философии. Невозможно было говорить, что мясо нельзя кушать - их жизнь была рыба, они ели только рыбу. Невозможно было проповедовать о незаконном сексе - их дети умирали как мухи. Из десяти умирало семь-восемь. Очень трудная жизнь. Не было разговора и об азартных играх: нет там ни покера ... ничего. И я только просил:"Воспевайте Харе Кришна. Воспевайте Харе Кришна".





> ШБ 4.17.25. Из этого стиха следует, что при определенных обстоятельствах государство может санкционировать употребление в пищу мяса коров. Здесь говорится, что в исключительных случаях, когда в государстве нет хлеба, его глава может разрешить своим подданным питаться плотью животных. Если же народ не страдает от голода, правительство не должно допускать употребления в пищу мяса коровы, потакая извращенным вкусам людей. Иными словами, употребление в пищу плоти животных допустимо только в случае отсутствия в государстве запасов зерна. Государство не должно способствовать уничтожению животных без крайней необходимости. То, что людям нравится вкус мяса, не может служить оправданием существования скотобоен.
> 
> Как сказано в предыдущем стихе, коровы и другие домашние животные должны получать в пищу достаточное количество травы. Если же, несмотря на обильное питание, корова не дает молока, а люди остро нуждаются в пище, такую корову можно зарезать, чтобы накормить голодающих. В чрезвычайной ситуации начинают действовать особые законы; прежде всего люди должны стараться вырастить достаточное количество зерна и овощей, однако в случае неурожая они могут употреблять в пищу мясо.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Что почему? Почему нельзя убивать, или в чем вопрос?


почему Веды включают в себя эти фрагменты (первый пост)
Пояснения тоже хотелось бы получить в форме текстов из Шастр (Упанишады, Бхагавата Пурана)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> почему Веды включают в себя эти фрагменты (первый пост)
> Пояснения тоже хотелось бы получить в форме текстов из Шастр (Упанишады, Бхагавата Пурана)


Есть мнение, что мусульмане внесли свои "дополнения" к Ведам относительно коров. Но Шрила Прабхупада и Господь Чайтанья однозначно утверждают, что в Ведах *НЕТ* указаний о том, что можно убивать корову. Выше уже приводился этот текст из Чайтанья Чаритамриты:  *Господь сказал: «Веды однозначно запрещают убийство коров. Поэтому ни один индус, кем бы он ни был, никогда не станет убивать корову».*

Также Шрила Прабхупада сказал ученикам, что вайшнавы никому не запрещают есть мясо. Люди могут есть плоть умерших животных, в этом нет проблемы: "Ну а если вы так хотите есть мясо, то каждая корова рано или поздно умрет своей смертью - погодите немного, и у вас будет много мертвых коров. И тогда вы можете поедать все эти трупы. Чем плохо это предложение? Если вы скажете, что мы запрещаем вам есть мясо, мы ответим: "Нет, мы не запрещаем". Мы просто убеждаем: "Не убивайте коров. Вы сможете есть их мясо, когда они умрут сами"...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, поэтому Кришна дал нам позитивный процесс практики. Сначала принимаем все благоприятное, а потом 
> только отвергаем все неблагоприятное. То есть принимаем вкуснейший Кришна-прасад, общение с преданными и т.д.  + Знание.
> И когда сердце начнет очищаться, мясоедению естественным образом придет конец.


По факту не всегда помогает. Мясоедение это просто пример. Люди давно всё практикуют, а проблемы на месте и даже хуже.
Велосипед забрали, а взамен ничего. Не у всех конечно

----------


## Александр.Б

> По факту не всегда помогает. Мясоедение это просто пример. Люди давно всё практикуют, а проблемы на месте и даже хуже.
> Велосипед забрали, а взамен ничего. Не у всех конечно


никто ничего у них не забрал (как это возможно вообще, с помощью полиции что-ли?), зато дали всё и даже больше, проблема в том, что не берут. "вы можете привести лошадь к воде, но пить вы её не заставите"(с)
_люди давно всё практикуют_... что они практикуют??? как практикуют??? грешат что ли тайком???

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"должны стараться вырастить достаточное количество зерна и овощей, однако в случае неурожая они могут употреблять в пищу мясо"

ну вот опять "должны", "могут". Ну должны, а не делают. И что тогда? Вот в этом собственно вопрос.
Нельзя нельзёй, сейчас это пустой звук для многих, наказания после смерти тоже далеко. 
И где дальше аргументы, если нельзя, а по факту все делают и ничего. Догма получается.
А открываешь трактат любой, индийский же, так можно. Ну и?

Вот йогу пишут можно с какого то момента. А что до того момента, почему нельзя было?

Это просто один пример про мясоедение, таких примеров на другие темы тысячи.

Ладно, там мясо - жизнь чья-то, худо бедно аргумент, ну а секс?
Нельзя потому что что? Потому что табу? Ну так без объяснения это догма.

И я не прошу объяснений почему секс и почему мясо и т.д., а прошу объяснений
почему догма и почему не дать объяснение в нашей традиции, если, допустим
в других традициях такие объяснения бывает можно найти.

А если есть объснение, то есть и знание и которого это объяснение известно. 
А если есть знание, то значит можно забрать велосипед не под обещание, а дав взамен нечто лучшее.
Не когда-нибудь, а сразу.
Разве в жизни не так делается? Практика была бы куда более осмысленной, чем
вот держу обещание потому что обещал.
Ведь говорят же, что наука сознания Кришны. А наука не довольствуется догмой
"вот светит солнце и баста". Откуда солнце, как оно светит, чем светит, всё всё подробненько.

То есть если наука, то вот мясо не есть потому что вот то-то и се-то творится с телом
и душой, и понеслись подробности. Типа аюрведы наверное. Секс нельзя потому что там 
то-то происходит вот прямо сейчас и сё-то. А не потому что обещал обещание,
а все вокруг делают и им ничего, а мне ай-ай-ай, и за это одно обещание Кришна
меня мистическим образом очистит и полюбит, хотя явно не всех до меня очистил
и полюбил, т.к. многие ушли, другие пали (очевидно смертью храбрых), так
что теперь о них даже неприлично говорить, несмотря на их вегетарианство,
которое их не спасло, но по прежнему "необходимо" и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> никто ничего у них не забрал (как это возможно вообще, с помощью полиции что-ли?), зато дали всё и даже больше, проблема в том, что не берут. "вы можете привести лошадь к воде, но пить вы её не заставите"(с)
> _люди давно всё практикуют_... что они практикуют??? как практикуют??? грешат что ли тайком???


Ну вот например у человека забрали какой-то Кришназаменитель. Ну там спиртное, курение, секс, шоколад и еще что другое.
Теперь у него этого нет, он стал неудовлетворен и обеспокоен, а взамен ничего не получил.
Неудовлетворенность и беспокойство остались.
Вот и получается, забрать забрали, а взамен не дали. Он конечно сам должен бы найти что там взамен.
Но ведь не у всех получается так сразу, а беспокойства не ждут, требуют своё, а обьяснений нет,
терпи и усё. И вот думает думку человек, ради чего он терпит и сколько еще вытерпит?
Разве не правильно было бы ему предложить нечто более осмысленное и удобопонимаемое,
а еще желательно эквивалент отобранного велосипеда, чтобы снять беспокойство к примеру.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Ну вот например у человека забрали какой-то Кришназаменитель. Ну там спиртное, курение, секс, шоколад и еще что другое.


да как забрали-то, если человек сам не отпустит эти привязанности их никто не заберёт, разве не ясно!!!!
и наоборот, как ему что-то дать можно если он не берёт?)) впихнуть насильно? пример с водопоем я уже приводил! 
чаще всего, человек не излечивается по причине того, что не следует наставлениям врача! т.е. он только внешне притворяется что следует, а в сердце не принимает процесс! 
Ачарьи, шастры, и т.п. говорят об этом постоянно, что это бесполезная трата времени!!!  если вам нравится такое положение дел, это ваше право, но не надо сваливать на других, на Чайтанью Махапрабху, что он дескать не проделал всю работу за вас!
Эй, трое из ларца, одинаковых с лица!.......а что, вы и есть за меня будете?(с) ...вспомните хотя бы мультик))))
ЗЫ
всё это просто - н е в е ж е с т в о!!! 
ЗЗЫ
я вижу другую картину: если человек осознанно отказался от этих вредных привычек, то качество его жизни улучшается! где вы нашли обратные примеры мне непонятно))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну вот например у человека забрали какой-то Кришназаменитель. Ну там спиртное, курение, секс, шоколад и еще что другое.
> Теперь у него этого нет, он стал неудовлетворен и обеспокоен, а взамен ничего не получил.
> Неудовлетворенность и беспокойство остались.
> Вот и получается, забрать забрали, а взамен не дали. Он конечно сам должен бы найти что там взамен.
> Но ведь не у всех получается так сразу, а беспокойства не ждут, требуют своё, а обьяснений нет,
> терпи и усё. И вот думает думку человек, ради чего он терпит и сколько еще вытерпит?
> Разве не правильно было бы ему предложить нечто более осмысленное и удобопонимаемое,
> а еще желательно эквивалент отобранного велосипеда, чтобы снять беспокойство к примеру.


Довольно сложно вас понять, Евгений. Почему что-то забрали и не дали взамен?
Когда мы познакомились с преданными, то, наоборот, получили гораздо больше, чем имели. Например, книга “Ведическое Кулинарное Искусство“ дала нам такое разнообразие блюд и вкусов, которого мы не знали. Мы с мужем занимали друг за другом очередь, чтобы приготовить что-то вкусное  :smilies: 
Что касается остальных удовольствий, то, если человек еще не давал обетов, то там тоже не нужно искусственно совершать аскезы. 
Сознание Кришны - это позитивная деятельность. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что ничего не надо менять, просто добавьте Кришну в свою жизнь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Гопал:_  Его (Прабхупады) цель была не в том, чтобы убедить нас изменить свой образ жизни. Он никому не говорил, что нужно стать вегетарианцем или еще кем-то. Все, что он хотел от нас — это то, чтобы мы, оставаясь самими собой, стали лучше. Он не говорил, что мы должны от всего отказываться.
Он говорит, что если бы американцы уделяли больше внимания своей духовной жизни, они были бы гораздо счастливее..
http://95.165.174.153:12312/VEDA-NTA...0%BE%D0%B9.txt

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тут нужно добавить, что своим ученикам Шрила Прабхупада, естественно,  давал уже более конкретные наставления и призывал полностью отказаться от четырех видов греха.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Рекомендуем всем,  как раз сегодня наткнулись на потрясающий семинар БВГосвами Махараджа 2015 года, с ретрита Голока Дхамы в Германии, скачайте, очень интересный!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/893p/ByQ7bBZU8

С 35-й минуты Веды и мясоедение. Почему Вьясадева дал разные наставления для людей в разных гунах. История о том, когда и почему буддисты начали есть мясо.. Почему всю полноту Вед можно понять только через _Шримад Бхагаватам_ и т.д: https://cloclo8.datacloudmail.ru/web...mail=undefined

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> И я не прошу объяснений почему секс и почему мясо и т.д., а прошу объяснений
> почему догма и почему не дать объяснение в нашей традиции, если, допустим
> в других традициях такие объяснения бывает можно найти.


Объяснения всяких тонкостей нашей практики дает Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами в своем семинаре "Научные и практические основы сознания Кришны". В том числе, он объясняет, почему в ведической традиции принято все принимать как сказали, без особых разъяснений, и почему именно нам, детям западной культуры, приходится все разъяснять в деталях и подробностях. Если нет времени слушать весь семинар, послушайте хотя бы одну лекцию из этого цикла - про прасад.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Довольно сложно вас понять, Евгений. Почему что-то забрали и не дали взамен?
> Когда мы познакомились с преданными, то, наоборот, получили гораздо больше, чем имели. Например, книга 
> “Ведическое Кулинарное Искусство“ дала нам такое разнообразие блюд и вкусов, которого мы не знали.


Если вы не понимаете, значит вас это просто пока не коснулось.
Дело как раз в том, что многие люди (может быть вы к ним не относитесь, хотя позже увидим что относитесь)
только тамасом и спасаются. Странно слышать это, правда?

Но кое-что мы всё же слышали, например, что чем выше гуна, тем выше ответственность, есть такое?

Ответственность - это лишь частный случай. Выше не только ответственность,
выше всё, чего вы еще не понимаете, раз не столкнулись. И что вот со всем этим делать, 
что появилось, нам не объяснили.

То есть доктрина такая у нас - вот освобождайся от тамаса и будет тебе счастье.
Слабое место этой доктрины в том, что одного "освобождения от тамаса" мало.
Нужно еще и знать что делать со всем, что вместе с новой гуной появляется.
Например с той же ответственностью, которая всем понятна.

Ну или вот еще пример. Мы ведь тут зачем все в тамагунном материальном мире
сидим? А затем, что гуны нас спасают от духовного мира, как нарушителей.
Вы думаете, достаточно освободиться от гун и пустят в духовный мир?
Да нет, не пустят. Гуны нам сейчас во благо, т.к. жить в духовном мире
надо еще уметь. И одним освобождением это умение не явится. А даже если
и явится, то не устранится то нарушение которое нас уронило в материю.

И то, что если просто освободиться от гун, то реального освобождения
не будет, - это всем прекрасно известная доктрина наших ачарьев об
неэффективности имперсонального освобождения, которая подтверждает мои слова.

Точно так и освобождение от тамаса. Освободиться то можно, но научиться жить
в благости соответствуя этой гуне - это совсем другое. Иначе благость вновь
нас вышвырнет, что и происходит.

Поэтому я и говорю, просто отказаться от тамагуны нереально, т.к.
нужно научиться еще жить лучше. Вот и получается, дав человеку совет
- не ешь то, не пей сё, не общайся с этими, этого недостаточно. Он теряет свое невежество,
у него его забрали, как бронежилет, а приобретает то, с чем не может справиться,
не научился еще. Он соприкасается с гуной, которая его в свое время вышвырнула.
И что ему прикажете делать? Это не придумка какая-то. Конфликт не устранен.

И мало того, как раз то, что он не мог справиться с высшими
гунами и даже с трансцендентным, это как раз и послужило причиной его падения.
И просто поднимая его назад, в то место откуда он упал, мы не решаем вопрос
исправления "преступника", если можно так выразиться.
Он станет в этом случае рецидивистом. Повторно совершит то же самое, что
послужило причиной падения.

То есть если посадили за что-то в тюрьму, то устранение тюрьмы не решает
вопрос его исправления. Тюрьма то как раз и нужна, чтобы исправить.
А вот как оно там исправляется, этот вопрос мне видится нераскрытым
и в полной тьме.

То есть человек начал есть шоколад и пить пиво не потому, что гуна тьмы так 
его заставила, а потому что высшая гуна его прокляла за нарушения и отдала
в руки низшей гуне. Ну и толку ему теперь опять в высшую идти, если она его
опять в тюрьму посадит? Вначале исправиться надо.
А 4 принципами это не решается. Тут вопрос куда глубже

Просто переставая есть шоколад и пить пиво, человек возвращается в положение, где
ему некомфортно, т.к. у него конфликт с высшей гуной.

Почему, допустим Высоцкий выпивал? Потому что у него "всё не так ребята".
И тут не так, и дьяки курят ладан, куда не сунься, везде конфликт.
Вот и душит человек этот конфликт тамагуной, т.к. не знает как его решить
высшим образом.

Конечно не все как Высоцкий, просто люди многие не настолько искренни,
и прячутся от конфликтов, даже сами этого не замечая, как бы это естественно
для них, им кажется. Но вот этим соглашательством, то есть
не соответствием идеалам чистоты, стандартам параматмы, совести,
они на самом деле никогда не выходят в высшие гуны. То есть по факту 
можно исполнять 4 принципа и при этом находиться в совершенной тамагуне, понимаете?

И на мой взгляд это именно то что и происходит. Все якобы исполняют,
а даже в гуну благости не выходят. Поэтому и не видят
никакой нагрузки при попадании в высшие гуны, т.к. по факту туда не попадают.
Конечно это не все, я просто пример привожу.

Вы думаете ответственность - это просто слово? Нет, это реально осязаемая
вещь и давящая. И кроме ответственности еще много чего появляется.

Подобным же образом и имперсональное освобождение из материального мира
ничего не решает, т.к. конфликт с Кришной не исчерпан.

Именно Кришна должен быть инициатором нашего движения вверх.
Вот это я считаю естественный процесс.

Тамас и гуны вообще нас защищают от последствий нашей неправильной жизни,
от нашего проклятия, от нашего конфликта с высшим бытием.
Устрани сейчас гуны, джива почувствует сущий ад, будет гореть как в аду.
Поэтому мы тут и сидим, а не там, наверху, что для нас это благо.

Православные это называют защита колпаком материального тела.
И раньше времени не советуют освобождаться, т.к. бесы хватают человека,
который снимает с себя защиту.

Это и есть причина падения многих и многих подвижников как
в нашей традиции, так и в других.

Если вы еще не пали, не радуйтесь раньше времени что у вас
всё гладко. Возможно вы еще и не поднялись и падать еще некуда.

Просто выполнять обеты, без улучшения качества бытия, без
решения конфликта с Кришной и высшими гунами не получится.

То есть еще раз, человек пал именно потому, что не проявил ответственности,
не проявил терпение допустим, не проявил понимания, самопожертвования и т.д.
такого, какого требует высшее бытие. 
Так с какой стати, если его вот так искусственно поднять через
отказ от тамагуны или вообще от гун, он начнет вдруг проявлять ответственность, терпение, понимание
и самопожертвование соответствующее высшим гунам? Конечно всякое бывает, но я видел и что 
не начнет и я это много раз видел.
Вот как раз когда его прижмет хорошенько, а чем выше гуна, тем она сильнее умеет прижать
(мы же знаем что чем выше гуна, тем выше ответственность и соответственно
тяжелее наказание), так вот, когда она прижмет, то тут он оказывается не готов.
И тут то он вспоминает, что а вот в тамагуне меня не трогали, а тут началось.
Он не готов. Искусственный метод не годится. Просто отказ и т.д.

Это все равно как многие я видел вдруг начинают сыроедить, увлекшись какой-то
теорией, и потом их сносит с катушек. Неоднократно видел таких вот сыроедов, которые
стали неадекватными людьми. Прежде чем сыроедить, надо сперва сознание
подогнать соответствующее. Стремление самого человека, для чего это ему нужно,
готовность к какой-то жертве ради чего-то.
Он сам должен быть готов терпеть то, что почувствует, став сыроедом.
А что он почувствует, мы все знаем, не так ли?
Но если он сыроедит за компанию или по ложным убеждениям, то
или у него снесет крышу или он вернется вновь к варено-жареной пище.
Т.к. не готов. И сам процесс перехода к сыроедению не является чем-то
лечебным для сознания, т.к. не было предпосылок. Это наоборот, он перестал
быть сыроедом в свое время, опустив сознание.
То есть вначале опустилось сознание, возникло нарушение, а потом он
стал варено-жареноедом.

Точно так и в вначале мы совершили нечто в духовном мире,
а потом уже упали в гуны. И просто искусственное возвышение из гун
не решает того конфликта из-за которого мы упали в гуны.

Вы думаете вопрос только в мясе? Вопрос также и вообще в еде,
в дыхании, в сне, отдыхе, всем привязанностям. Это всё нам нужно, 
иначе мы почувствуем беспокойство. Вот это именно то беспокойство 
которое я имею в виду.
И это именно то самое беспокойство которое человек почувствует
в момент смерти.

Поэтому если кто-то думает, что он после смерти попадет
в трансцендентное царство, ну пусть попробует не есть, не спать,
не пить, не отдыхать, не дышать. Не получается? Вот точно так
и возвышение от гун. Сколько согласен терпеть, столько
и удержишь высоту. И полностью преданный - кто уже способен
терпеть что угодно и сколько угодно долго.

Поэтому, имхо, возвышение из гун должно быть естественное, как об этом
пишет, например Бхактивинод Тхакур в Кришна Самхите.
Но он там пишет уже про естественное самадхи в противовес искусственному, 
но имхо, это справедливо и для возвышения из низших гун в высшие. Это своего рода
тоже транс и искусственно (отобрать велосипед и пообещать
в след жизни мерседес) ничего не выйдет. 
Как и не выйдет искусственно перестать есть, спать, дышать.

Не будет мерседеса, т.к. нет предпосылок. Мерседес не может
возникнут потом, если его нет сейчас. Потом и сейчас - это одно
и тоже. Ведь процесс смерти описан. Как гусеница с листа на листок.
та же гусеница, просто листок меняет. Значит никакой не мерседес,
а тот же велосипед. Так тогда зачем отобрали?

Кто и для чего прячет от нас мерседес, если мы его УЖЕ заслужили? 
Что изменится момент смерти? Ничего что не произошло сейчас. А 
раз не произошло, то и нет мерседеса в будущем, а значит следующая жизнь будет
точно такая же, а никакой не духовный мир, разве что
есть шанс, если мы привяжемся к религиозным людям, то сохранить
эту привязанность и в следующую жизнь.

Как говорил Прабхупада ученикам - вам бы в хотя бы Индии родиться.

Но если Кришна инициатор и причина нашего прогресса. Кришна, а не отказ
от контакта с тамагуной, тогда всё будет естественно и Кришна
покажет как исправить наш с ним конфликт и что делать с тамагуной
и вообще с гунами. Кришна должен устранять гуны, а не мы от них
отказываться. Это и будет означать - поставить Кришну в центр.
Но в нашем случае, к сожалению, мне видится,
что процесс зарегулирован и обеты, правила и предписания стоят выше Кришны,
и именно они стоят в центре сейчас.

Сейчас посмотрите - а, он то делает, а он сё не выполняет. Никого не интересует,
как там дела с Кришной у человека. И реально у людей проблемы, а решать
их пытаются через правила и предписания, а не через Кришну.
И чего добились? Все знают какая текучка и сколько разводов.

Я конечно понимаю, садхана бхакти не может быть без обетов, правил
и предписаний, однако, согласитесь, садхана не может быть и без Кришны.
А такая ситуация по факту есть. Усилия мы делаем, а Кришну не добавляем,
и это создает проблемы.

----------


## Александр.Б

> То есть доктрина такая у нас - вот освобождайся от тамаса и будет тебе счастье.
> Слабое место этой доктрины в том, что одного "освобождения от тамаса" мало.
> Нужно еще и знать что делать со всем, что вместе с новой гуной появляется.
> Например с той же ответственностью, которая всем понятна.


когда гуна появится, у вас вопросов таких не будет, т.к. сама гуна и направляет действия и мысли и вкус человека!!! так что не переживайте за это)))




> Просто переставая есть шоколад и пить пиво, человек возвращается в положение, где
> ему некомфортно, т.к. у него конфликт с высшей гуной.


и что, вы думаете что открыли Америку?))) это и ежу понятно!) Вы можете назвать это конфликтом с высшей гуной, а я назову это привязанностью к низшей)))
Но вы поймите, что без аскезы, нет человека!!! понимаете? это путь!!! хотя калиюжные аскезы, это уже не то что раньше, но тем не менее)))




> Просто выполнять обеты, без улучшения качества бытия, без
> решения конфликта с Кришной и высшими гунами не получится.


ну, вроде так и учат нас Прабхупада и его учение? в чём ваш вопрос не пойму?))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я конечно понимаю, садхана бхакти не может быть без обетов, правил
> и предписаний, однако, согласитесь, садхана не может быть и без Кришны.


Евгений, это азбучные истины. Простите, но такое ощущение, что вы сами с собой разговариваете  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но если Кришна инициатор и причина нашего прогресса. Кришна, а не отказ
> от контакта с тамагуной, тогда всё будет естественно и Кришна
> покажет как исправить наш с ним конфликт и что делать с тамагуной
> и вообще с гунами. Кришна должен устранять гуны, а не мы от них
> отказываться


Евгений, человек может сознательно выбирать общение и Гуны. Мне кажется, вам могут быть полезны эти семинары: http://krishnatorrent.org/viewtopic.php?t=319

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот и Лев Николаевич Толстой об этом: http://vedic.su/forum/48-288-1

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как говорил Прабхупада ученикам - вам бы в хотя бы Индии родиться.


Когда это он такое говорил? По-моему, он говорил прямо противоположное, что брахманы, родившиеся в Индии, в следующей жизни родятся на Западе и станут членами ИСККОН.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

> "должны стараться вырастить достаточное количество зерна и овощей, однако в случае неурожая они могут употреблять в пищу мясо"
> 
> ну вот опять "должны", "могут". Ну должны, а не делают. И что тогда? Вот в этом собственно вопрос.


Если в розетку соваться, то может трахнуть, а может и не трахнуть. Это кто как обучен. Обученного скорее всего не трахнет. А не обученного..., ну сами понимаете.




> Нельзя нельзёй, сейчас это пустой звук для многих, наказания после смерти тоже далеко. 
> И где дальше аргументы, если нельзя, а по факту все делают и ничего. Догма получается.
> А открываешь трактат любой, индийский же, так можно. Ну и?


В Ведах есть указания для всех, т.е. для разных категорий людей. Поэтому они кажутся противоречивыми. Чтобы разобраться в них следует обратиться к тому авторитетному наставнику.




> Вот йогу пишут можно с какого то момента. А что до того момента, почему нельзя было?


Йогу не пишут. Йогу практикуют. Йога - это путь. Т.е. практиковать  - идти по пути.
Однако, Веды действительно записали однажды. Тем не менее Веды существовали и до того как их записали. Они передавались из уст в уста. Если Вы имеете ввиду время и место конкретно этой вселенной, то Вишну вложил Веды в сердце Брахмы из уст которого они (Веды) и изошли. Брахма, как несложно догадаться, и есть непосредственный прораб данной вселенной. До него такого понятия "как здесь и сейчас" для этой вселенной не существовало. В других же вселенных имеется аналогичная цепочка передачи знания.




> Это просто один пример про мясоедение, таких примеров на другие темы тысячи.
> 
> Ладно, там мясо - жизнь чья-то, худо бедно аргумент, ну а секс?
> Нельзя потому что что? Потому что табу? Ну так без объяснения это догма.


Нельзя не потому что нельзя, а потому что будет вава.
Невозможно удовлетворить чувства соединяя органы чувств с объектами чувств, как нельзя топливом для костра тушить костер (хотя на самом деле можно, но это ооочень рискованный шаг). Наоборот, надо ограничивать контакт органов чувств с объектами чувств. Т.е. разумное самоограничение контакта органов чувств с объектами чувств основанное на знании конечной цели самоограничения приводит и к цели, и к удовлетворению чувств.




> И я не прошу объяснений почему секс и почему мясо и т.д., а прошу объяснений
> почему догма и почему не дать объяснение в нашей традиции, если, допустим
> в других традициях такие объяснения бывает можно найти.
> А если есть объснение, то есть и знание и которого это объяснение известно. 
> А если есть знание, то значит можно забрать велосипед не под обещание, а дав взамен нечто лучшее.
> Не когда-нибудь, а сразу.
> Разве в жизни не так делается? Практика была бы куда более осмысленной, чем
> вот держу обещание потому что обещал.
> Ведь говорят же, что наука сознания Кришны. А наука не довольствуется догмой
> ...


Пожалуй, что в данном случае Вы столкнулись с самой логичной и практически не-догматичной, если так можно выразиться, духовной традицией. Это в т.ч. и моё личное проверенное лично мнение.

Если хотите, то можем попытаться вместе разобраться с логикой. Если у меня не получится, то я знаю "больших пацанов" у которых всегда можно спросить и знают ответ. А если не знают, то знают как найти.
 И Вы абсолютно правы - это действительно наука, здесь надо требовать, просто таки настаивать на объяснениях.
 Сам всегда так поступаю и считаю такой подход весьма действенным.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Когда это он такое говорил? По-моему, он говорил прямо противоположное, что 
> брахманы, родившиеся в Индии, в следующей жизни родятся на Западе и станут членами ИСККОН.


Ну была такая история, что Прабхупада шел с учениками по Вриндавану, а там мусульмане делали шашлык или что-то типа
того. И ученики спрашивают, свамиджи, как же так, мясо едят, а живут и родились и умрут во Вриндаване.
На что Прабхупада ответил - не ваше дело, вам бы хотя бы в Индии родиться.

Точный источник не помню, по видимому в какой-то из лекций.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Рекомендуем всем,  как раз сегодня наткнулись на потрясающий семинар БВГосвами Махараджа 2015 года, с ретрита Голока Дхамы в Германии, скачайте, очень интересный!
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/893p/ByQ7bBZU8


Спасибо, прекрасный семинар. Но в 3 части семинара, позволю себе не согласится с высказыванием махараджа насчет того, что
дословно
"мы сможем получить доступ Кришны только по его милости, если он сам захочет убрать завесу невежества" (1час, 20минут).

Это настраивает преданных на пассивный лад, можно тогда ничего и не делать, а просто просить. Кушать мясо и просить
милости. Даже можно и не просить, ведь от нас ничего не зависит, хоть проси, хоть не проси, всё зависит только от него, 
захочет-не захочет.
И воспевать без разницы как, хоть с анартхами, хоть без. Вообще можно ничего не делать, как там у Стругацких 
"«Познание бесконечности требует бесконечного времени». С этим я не спорил, но они делали из этого неожиданный вывод: 
«А потому работай не работай — всё едино». И в интересах неувеличения энтропии Вселенной они не работали."

Лично я воспринимаю такое высказывание как пассивную позицию. Можно опустить руки, ведь всё равно
всё зависит только от Его желания.

----------


## Варган

> Лично я воспринимаю такое высказывание как пассивную позицию. Можно опустить руки, ведь всё равно
> всё зависит только от Его желания.


Например, у Васи есть яблочко, Вам очень хочется его съесть и только от Васиного желания зависит, даст он Вам яблочко или нет. Вы опустите руки или постараетесь повлиять на желание Васи?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо, прекрасный семинар. Но в 3 части семинара, позволю себе не согласится с высказыванием махараджа насчет того, что
> дословно
> "мы сможем получить доступ Кришны только по его милости, если он сам захочет убрать завесу невежества...
> 
> Лично я воспринимаю такое высказывание как пассивную позицию. Можно опустить руки, ведь всё равно
> всё зависит только от Его желания.



Насколько я понимаю послание Махараджа, он всегда говорит о необходимости двух факторов: наших Усилий и Милости Кришны. Милость Кришны - это, конечно, последняя Инстанция, но, чтобы убедить Его в нашей искренности, необходимы наши постоянные Усилия (практика садхана-бхакти).
Мы не успели еще прослушать 3-ю часть семинара, поэтому пока не отвечу в контексте слов Махараджа, но вот есть его ответ по теме:http://www.saranagati.ru/questions/c...-12-39-59.html _"Милость или Усилия?"_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Например, у Васи есть яблочко, Вам очень хочется его съесть и только от Васиного желания зависит, 
> даст он Вам яблочко или нет. Вы опустите руки или постараетесь повлиять на желание Васи?


"Очень хочется его съесть" - далеко не истинное желание. Если ваш пример воспринимать буквально, то как по мне
пусть Вася ест свое яблоко, я не стану его беспокоить по пустякам.

Но если желание истинное, то оно связано с истиной, не зависимо от того, желает этого истина или нет. А раз оно по факту 
связано с истиной, то истина не может его игнорировать и руководствоваться лишь своими желаниями, ибо тогда она нарушает сама 
себя, пренебрегает самой собой, а значит уже перестает быть истиной.

Если мы называем Кришну тем, кто руководствуется лишь своими желаниями, тогда мы отказываем ему в том,
что он является абсолютной истиной и отказываем ему в том, что мы его частицы, связанные с ним в истине.
Фактически в этом случае Кришна отказывает сам себе и отказывается сам от себя, что вряд ли имеет место быть.

Точно также и я не могу отказаться от этого истинного желания и "не беспокоить Васю по пустякам", т.к.
это желание связано с моей истинной природой и иначе я должен отказаться от своей духовной природы, что
невозможно.

Поэтому имхо, если желание истинное и связано с духовной природой, истина не будет еще что-то там
хотеть и думать - снимать завесу или не снимать, давать милость или не давать.

Таким образом ситуация превращается из такой "от нас ничего не зависит, всё зависит от милости Кришны"
в такую "если наше желание и стремление связано с истиной, то истина не в силах этому противостоять,
т.к. это противостояние или промедление или желание нарушило бы сами основы истины".

Так что получается, надо не тупо "ждать милости от природы", а активно работать над тем, чтобы
желания наши стали истинными и не по книжной истине, а по Кришниной истине.

----------


## Варган

Евгений, пример был к тому, что если вы воистину хотите яблоко и одновременно плюёте Васе в лицо, то желания дать яблоко у него не возникнет.

----------


## Варган

Евгений.

----------


## VitaliyT

Кришна хочет чтобы мы достигли его, но каждый сам должен хотеть достичь его. А это желание проявляется в реальных усилиях и действиях. Если желание на платформе ума, просто умствование, без действий и постоянных усилий в правильном направлении, то и цель не будет достигнута. Если не хотеть, не действовать, то не будет результата. А именно так и происходит в большинстве случаев, надеятся на милость, что она снизойдет от Кришны, т.е. обычное разгильдяйство и лень.

Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что целеустремленность является божественным качеством.

Поэтому мясо это гуна невежства, если есть желание достичь Кришну, то нужно очищаться от гун, в первую очередь невежства, а еда напрямую влияет на наше мышление, если есть мясо то невежество избегать будет крайне сложно. Нужно окружить себя благостью. Поэтому, кстати, поселение хорошая благостная атмосфера, но если в поселение большинство будут на платформе ума, то поселение разрушится. А т.к. большинство на платформе ума, то создать поселение практически крайне сложно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Насколько я понимаю послание Махараджа, он всегда говорит о необходимости двух факторов: наших Усилий и Милости 
> Кришны. Милость Кришны - это, конечно, последняя Инстанция, но, чтобы убедить Его в нашей искренности, необходимы наши постоянные Усилия 
> (практика садхана-бхакти).
> Мы не успели еще прослушать 3-ю часть семинара, поэтому пока не отвечу в контексте слов Махараджа, но вот есть его ответ по теме:
> http://www.saranagati.ru/questions/c...-12-39-59.html _"Милость или Усилия?"_


Прочитал. Махарадж советует добавить в гуны внешнюю цель - служение миссии духовного учителя.
И так через служение миссии возвышаться над гунами, а там будет виднее.

Однако в таком служении есть недостаток. Его нельзя делать во время воспевания. Ведь нужно
что-то принести Кришне на алтарь во время воспевания.

Однако даже и без служения миссии даже в гунах есть духовная суть, как и говорил махарадж в семинаре из 3-частей, точно так как 
в молоке есть невидимое масло. И Кришна распространяет свою милость не на молоко, а только на масло, вот и всё. Пока нет масла, 
нет милости. Сиди в благостном молоке хоть целую вечность.

Поэтому тем кто в гунах, им кажется что Кришны нет нигде. Даже в благости. И можно сидеть и ждать вечную вечность. 
Но если взбить молоко, то появится масло. Точно так нужно взбить гуны, а гуны всегда смешаны и там есть чуть благости,
после взбития и там проявится духовная суть, гунное масло и за этой сутью придет воришка масла. 

И это то, чем должны заниматься те, кто в гунах. Поэтому никак не получается, вот мол им, бо они в гунах,
надо чего-то там ждать и много терпения.

У нас всегда есть что взбивать, бо мы все действуем. Действия приводят к проблемам и эти проблемы Кришна
завещал приносить ему, а не полубогам. Жертвовать ему. И это то, что мы должны бы делать.
"Придите ко Мне, все труждающиеся и обремененнии, и Аз упокою вы"
Приносить к нему все свои проблемы и тогда появится 2 объекта медитации - проблема и надежда на её решение.
2 объекта - Хара и Кришна, проблема и надежда на решение, беспокоящая энергия и умиротворение.
Если мы всё что нас беспокоит будем жертвовать не полубогам, не заедать, запивать, засексовать и т.д. а взбивать
и приносить на алтарь Кришны, то это то, что он хочет, приведите ко мне Радхарани и Аз упокою вы, примет это масло и 
взамен даст умиротворение.

И Прабхупада даже завещал 4 принципа стоящие на страже того, чтобы не всё что возможно было
пожертвовано полубогам, а чтобы всегда оставался хоть платочек Радхарани для Кришны.

Ну так тем более вот это всё и нужно жертвовать, даже всё что связано с 4 принципами.

А мы что делаем? А мы от всего что связано с этими принципами отстраняемся. Табу. В этом ошибка.
Нужно не отстраняться, а хватать в охапку и бегом к Кришне на алтарь. Не купировать проблемы,
а-ля "прабху, вы просто в невежестве, сходите на семинар, поешьте прасада, прабху,
вы что не поняли, что нарушили святая святых - энный прынцып? Вам куля в лоб, прабху", а нести на алтарь.
Всё что кипит, всё на алтарь. Кришна, возьми...

Не вижу тут нигде что нужно чего-то ждать. Все переполнены энергией, бегают, страдают, жертвуют кому угодно,
только не Кришне.

Мы, говорят должны набраться терпения и ждать милости. А сами в это время через кумов, знакомых
налаживают связи с полубогами чтобы по блату приняли от нас жертву и устранили парочку проблем,
а то совсем уж невмоготу.

Если же мы глубоко под гунами и проблемы наши чисто сентиментальные, не истинные, и принося
эти проблемы на алтарь Кришны, даже предварительно приготовив их, Кришна конечно их не примет, т.к
из чистой грязи невозможно взбить масло, туда нужно добавить хоть какое-то истинное зерно,
хоть чуть чуть молочной благости.

И вот тут появляется место для чистой милости, т.к. сам процесс приготовления и подношения способен добавить
в эту грязь зерно и сентиментальные проблемы по милости покинуть наше сознание для того чтобы на их
место пришли настоящие проблемы, созрели. Да, движение гун происходит по милости, но по нашим трудам.

Это подобно тому как дети готовят из земли понарошку тортики и понарошку кормят родителей.
Никто не ест, даже и не надейтесь, хотя родители делают вид что ням-ням, очень вкусно, но в самих детях зреет зерно служения,
и вот это главное. И умные родители поощряют их на такую деятельность, покупают им пасочки, садят в песочек, а не кричат,
ату, тамагуна, бациллы, Вася не лезь в грязь!...

И когда оно прорастет, обладателю такого проростка станут видны настоящие проблемы, тогда эти настоящие проблемы и 
беспокойства смело можно взбивать, получится первоклассное масло.

Родители никогда не поощряют детей сидеть в молоке и ждать милости.

Если не предлагать Кришне (не связывать с истиной) даже сентиментальные вещи сентиментальными 
людьми какими мы все являемся, а просто ждать милости, даже сидя в молоке, то конечно же милость никогда и никогда не наступит.
И даже деревянного терпения не хватит.

Точно так и самого сентиментального Кришну нужно оживить, связав его с истиной в процессе служения,
даже пусть и игрушечного. Опять же это никак не похоже "на сложить руки и ждать милости", "от нас ничего не зависит".

Да, и также проблемы, возникающие при служении миссии точно также нужно приносить на алтарь Кришне.

Тут как бы, главное понять, что вот просто всё на алтарь. Всё без разбору.
Не важно, хоть благость, хоть миссия, хоть тамагуна, что угодно. Всё вбзивать и на алтарь,
а никаким не полубогам. Тогда в этой адской смеси всё что благость превратится в масло,
за которым Кришна сам прибежит, всё что остальное, превратится в зерна служения. 
Всё это чистое золото, и никогда не надо ждать милости.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, пример был к тому, что если вы воистину хотите яблоко и одновременно плюёте Васе в лицо, то желания дать 
> яблоко у него не возникнет.


Плевать в лицо еще менее истинное желание чем отобрать в Васи яблоко. Впрочем очень близкие желания.

----------


## VitaliyT

Никакой внешней цели - цель только внутренняя должна быть.
Внешняя цель - это платформа ума.

Проповедники есть тоже разные. На трех разных уровнях, ум, разум и сознание.

Нужно уметь разделять. Для этого надо самому подняться на уровень разума.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кришна хочет чтобы мы достигли его, но каждый сам должен хотеть достичь его. А это желание проявляется в 
> реальных усилиях и действиях. Если желание на платформе ума, просто умствование, без действий и постоянных усилий в правильном 
> направлении, то и цель не будет достигнута. Если не хотеть, не действовать, то не будет результата. А именно так и происходит в 
> большинстве случаев, надеятся на милость, что она снизойдет от Кришны, т.е. обычное разгильдяйство и лень.
> 
> Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что целеустремленность является божественным качеством.
> 
> Поэтому мясо это гуна невежства, если есть желание достичь Кришну, то нужно очищаться от гун, в первую очередь невежства, 
> а еда напрямую влияет на наше мышление, если есть мясо то невежество избегать будет крайне сложно. Нужно окружить себя 
> ...


Прабху, целеустремленность демонов к божественным качествам (власть, могущество) далеко завела? Демоны окружили себя 
благостью, купались в молоке, захватили райские кущи и ели с золота.

От того что демоны захватили райские кущи (поселения) и оружили себя райской благостью, не думаю что это причина по которой 
они станут полубогами. Во всяком случае ШБ не приводит такого случая.

Насчет хотеть достичь Кришны, позволю себе не согласиться. С какой целью достичь Кришны? Говорят там в раю прекрасная жизнь,
впору хорошенько понаслаждаться, а тут столько проблем. Совершенно естественное тамагунное желание никак не связанное
с чем то высшим. И такое желание само по себе не даст никакой милости и тогда если такое желание руководит вами,
то придется целую вечность ждать милости. Ослик тоже хочет достичь морковки и целую вечность бегает по кругу,
хотя и проявлет реальные усилия и действия, и он не разгильдяй и не лентяй.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Прабху, целеустремленность демонов к божественным качествам (власть, могущество) далеко завела? Демоны окружили себя 
> благостью, купались в молоке, захватили райские кущи и ели с золота.
> 
> От того что демоны захватили райские кущи (поселения) и оружили себя райской благостью, не думаю что это причина по которой 
> они станут полубогами. Во всяком случае ШБ не приводит такого случая.
> 
> Насчет хотеть достичь Кришны, позволю себе не согласиться. С какой целью достичь Кришны? Говорят там в раю прекрасная жизнь,
> впору хорошенько понаслаждаться, а тут столько проблем. Совершенно естественное тамагунное желание никак не связанное
> с чем то высшим. И такое желание само по себе не даст никакой милости и тогда если такое желание руководит вами,
> ...



Целеустремленность это божественное качество, а потворство своим чувствам (чувствам ума) - демоническое. У демонов нет целеустремленности, у них есть только желания и удовлетворение их.
Вот например моя цель писать здесь продиктована целью, а у некоторых желанием удовлетворить свои чувства. Так и здесь, надо это просто понять. Но чтобы понять эти вещи надо иметь цель и подняться на платформу разума для начала.

Кришна это не рай. Это уровень СОЗНАНИЯ. Рай это божественное мышление на платформе ума, в материальном мире. Без цели не будет результата. Нужно поставить цель и достигать ее. Тамагунна это не иметь цели и не стремиться к ней. 

Развивать нужно разум, а для этого и дана мантра нам. Только для этого. В первую очередь, это инструмент, чтобы достичь Кришну, развивая разум и дальше сознание. 

Просто запишите это. Это знания, которые я передаю Вам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Целеустремленность это божественное качество, а потворство своим чувствам (чувствам ума) - демоническое. У демонов нет целеустремленности, у них есть только желания и удовлетворение их.
> Вот например моя цель писать здесь продиктована целью, а у некоторых желанием удовлетворить свои чувства. Так и здесь, надо это просто понять. Но чтобы понять эти вещи надо иметь цель и подняться на платформу разума для начала.
> 
> Кришна это не рай. Это уровень СОЗНАНИЯ. Рай это божественное мышление на платформе ума, в материальном мире. Без цели не будет результата. Нужно поставить цель и достигать ее. Тамагунна это не иметь цели и не стремиться к ней. 
> 
> Развивать нужно разум, а для этого и дана мантра нам. Только для этого. В первую очередь, это инструмент, чтобы достичь Кришну, развивая разум и дальше сознание. 
> 
> Просто запишите это. Это знания, которые я передаю Вам.


Хорошо, назовем это не целеустремленность, а устремленность к райским благам. Устремленность к благам тоже является целью.
И желание удовлетворить свои чувства тоже может быть целью. Хираньякашипу поставил целью захватить весь мир и захватил.
Пахтающие океан демоны имели целью амриту, как и полубоги. Просто у демонов цель всегда совпадает с удовлетворением одних чувств.
А у не столько демонических личностей целью могут быть более возвышенные чувства. Например чувство долга.

От того, что кто-то запишет что-то, разум не разовьется. Бумага столько всего терпит.
У вас это всё отдельно, сознание, Кришна, разум, цель, чувства, мантра и т.д.
Нет, простите, пока всё отдельно и нет связи, записывать не буду.
Пока это просто список. Просто догма. "Нам дана мантра, чтобы достичь Кришну, развивая разум."
Нам дана наша партия и ЦК КПСС чтобы достичь коммунизма, развивая социализм.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп перемещен в раздел "Просто так".

----------

